# The queen is in retreat



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

With today's announcement of backing down on road tolls in Toronto, you can clearly see the scandal queen and her cronies are in campaign mode. What are your predictions on how they're going to bribe us to save their jobs?

- Clearly they're going to steal money from somewhere else and cut hydro rates
- No more "green" energy projects, and keep David Suzuki's mug out of the news
- A bunch more lies about more transparency and not giving into lobbyists
- Beer store reform
- A whole bunch of goodies specific to Toronto voters, like day care subsidies 

And of course the real possibility that she's gonna get on stage, cry a few crocodile tears, and say she screwed the province over out of love, and she's resigning to allow for fresh blood and other BS.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

Nah, I think it's time for a strictly factual presentation on how the conservatives are going to round up little children and make mince meat out of their tiny bodies while drinking baby-blood wine and making musical instruments out of orphan's bones.


----------



## SMK (Dec 10, 2015)

Desperate much? As though it wasn't all about votes. http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...-about-face-on-toronto-tolls/article33799192/


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

If you spent the day riding the TTC you would be looking at 95% Wynne supporters-why should she bother doing anything for these braindead sheep when she doesn't have to?


----------



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

Nelley said:


> If you spent the day riding the TTC you would be looking at 95% Wynne supporters-why should she bother doing anything for these braindead sheep when she doesn't have to?



This flip flopping today, that was supposedly going to help the TTC riders, has hopefully pissed them off enough to wake up. 2018 just can't come soon enough. What an absolute atrocity the Liberals have been to this province.


----------



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

STech said:


> - Beer store reform



OK, so not total reform, but more pittance and distractions given to us to buy votes again. It's gonna be a lot more convenient now to buy alcohol to wash down the bitter taste of this horrible government.


"This is another step in getting beer and cider into 80 new grocery stores and helping to increase convenience and choice for shoppers across the province," said Ontario finance minister Charles Sousa in a press release.


Beer sales coming to 80 more Ontario grocery stores


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Nelley said:


> If you spent the day riding the TTC you would be looking at 95% Wynne supporters-why should she bother doing anything *for these braindead sheep* when she doesn't have to?


Now Nelley hates TTC riders. What's wrong with you?


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

james4beach said:


> Now Nelley hates TTC riders. What's wrong with you?


I said the Kathleen Wynne supporters are braindead sheep-like yourself-you are the one trying to make every comment about "hate".


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh, I thought by the thread title that Elizabeth had the flu again
....for the scattered few of us whose lives dont revolve around the GTA.....who/what are you talking about?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Nelley said:


> I said the Kathleen Wynne supporters *are braindead sheep-like yourself*-you are the one trying to make every comment about "hate".


When every second post someone makes is an insult, yeah, I conclude that you are full of hate. Or at least that you're an unpleasant person.

Were you bullied as a child?

Did some brown people take yer job?


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Queen in retreat? At first I thought the thread was about the "other Queen. but not the LBGT one we have at Queens Park.

Watched Focus Ontario on Global on Saturday at 5:30pm and saw a video snippet of John Tory coming out of her office
looking rather unhappy about her denying him the ability to slap on a toll road charge on the Gardner/DVP.
He had some words to say to the host (Alan Carter), but kept it civil.

www.thestar.com/news/queenspark/201...ed-by-cabinet-caucus-to-retreat-on-tolls.html

More transit improvement by doubling the gas tax share to Toronto in 2019? 
No matter what she is promising by then it still won't be enough.. and Wynne may no longer be premier by then either.
I guess there are too many voters she wants to keep in the 905 area code. 



> The 42nd Ontario general election is scheduled to be held on or before June 7, 2018





> As first revealed by the Star, Wynne’s move means an additional $170 million a year for Toronto, less than the $300 million the city anticipated from $2 tolls.


----------



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

carverman said:


> Queen in retreat? At first I thought the thread was about the "other Queen. but not the LBGT one we have at Queens Park.


I never cared about her personal life, and it really shouldn't matter for anyone else. If she wasn't the damn carbon copy of McLiar, I would've voted for her, and been happy she's a woman to bring a different perspective. I call her the queen in direct reference to Marie Antoinette.

But I agree with you, she's sucking up to 905 voters now. Allegedly even her own caucus was starting to revolt against her. That whole bunch needs to be unemployed, instead of being in direct control of our money.


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

james4beach said:


> When every second post someone makes is an insult, yeah, I conclude that you are full of hate. Or at least that you're an unpleasant person.
> 
> Were you bullied as a child?
> 
> Did some brown people take yer job?


What is up with you today-you are always the gentle bubblehead-today you sound angry.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I have my fingers crossed that Patrick Brown doesn't sh!t the bed. Ontario needs a turn of conservatives in power to get spending under control and cut out a lot of BS, but it needs to be a responsible/mature conservatism, not a mini-Trump. If the PCs manage to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory yet again, I am going to give up hope for that party.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

james4beach said:


> When every second post someone makes is an insult, yeah, I conclude that you are full of hate. Or at least that you're an unpleasant person.
> 
> Were you bullied as a child?
> 
> Did some brown people take yer job?


Nelley is a troll, best ignored and not fed.


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

andrewf said:


> Nelley is a troll, best ignored and not fed.


Snowflake: Becoming a troll would be a huge promotion for you-I don't think you are qualified, intellectually speaking, for the position.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Its fun when you do feed it though eh. You throw the troll a piece of sh^t and it gleefully and predictably gobbles it up, then spits out another rude post. 
Given its prodigious number of posts, it should get the most obnoxious and nonproductive member award. It never contributes anything of value (comments in this thread being a case in point). Apparently it just doesn't have anything of value to say. It just trolls all day. How pathetic.


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> Its fun when you do feed it though eh. You throw the troll a piece of sh^t and it gleefully and predictably gobbles it up, then spits out another rude post.
> Given its prodigious number of posts, it should get the most obnoxious and nonproductive member award. It never contributes anything of value (comments in this thread being a case in point). Apparently it just doesn't have anything of value to say. It just trolls all day. How pathetic.


Airhead: Since you need the last word, you can have it.


----------



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

andrewf said:


> I have my fingers crossed that Patrick Brown doesn't sh!t the bed. Ontario needs a turn of conservatives in power to get spending under control and cut out a lot of BS, but it needs to be a responsible/mature conservatism, not a mini-Trump. If the PCs manage to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory yet again, I am going to give up hope for that party.



Is it humanly possibly for the PCs to give it away again? God I hope not.

And yes, we very desperately need some financial responsibility, even though there's gonna be some pain felt by all. The idiotic out of touch, let them eat cake queen, and all of her miserable minions have done some long lasting damage.


----------

